#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  CSA Standard Z245.20-02/Z245.21-02 "External Fusion Bond Epoxy Coating for Steel Pipe

## ehtisham

CSA Standard Z245.20-02/Z245.20-02 "External Fusion Bond Epoxy Coating for Steel Pipe/External Polyethylene Coating for Pipe". 





anyone has this
thnksSee More: CSA Standard Z245.20-02/Z245.21-02 "External Fusion Bond Epoxy Coating for Steel Pipe

----------


## ehtisham

please provide ,,,anyone!!!

----------


## ehtisham

need NACE RP 0394
API 1105 
and CSA Z 245.20


does anyone have these!!!

----------


## ehtisham

plssss upload

----------


## Holywood

I need it too, there are some news?

Greatings

----------


## TMN

Thank you in advance to whomever gives us the link to this heavily sought standard.

Best Regards,

TMN

----------


## aadamx

> need nace rp 0394
> api 1105 
> and csa z 245.20
> 
> 
> does anyone have these!!!



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

enjoy it!!

----------


## dingiri

Much appreciated, your kind help.

----------


## bibliotecacba

Does anyone can share CAN CSA Z245.21M92? THANKS

----------


## Marty Thompson

I don't have 92 but here are 2002 and 2006

----------


## bibliotecacba

Thankyou very much, marty

----------


## yudh1984

Thank you very much..

----------

